# post-divorce



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

cheaper than a new wife...


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I think I would order one with a little less fur


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Follow the sage advice: go find a woman who can't stand me and give her a house.

:-D:-o:grin:::clapping::


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

At least she doesn't talk all the time.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Or...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

cdell said:


> I think I would order one with a little less fur


I'll bet that's what Obama's thinkin'....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> I'll bet that's what Obama's thinkin'....


Blow up guy doll perhaps?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Blow up guy doll perhaps?


I need one of those!!


----------



## K2CPO (Oct 15, 2014)

hahaha You guys are SICK!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

But is it anatomically correct?


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

Let's see if I can get this to work.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Haha!?!?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

James m said:


> Haha!?!?


Doesn't have a brain, won't bring you soup when you're sick, won't wash your boxers, won't cook for you, won't bring you a beer and won't be a porn star in the bedroom.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, at least mine brings me soup. That's worth a lot when you're feeling poorly.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Well, at least mine brings me soup. That's worth a lot when you're feeling poorly.


Where the hell did you find a blow up doll that brings you soup!?? That's awesome! Gotta have one.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, you're not here, what else can I do?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Doesn't have a brain, won't bring you soup when you're sick, won't wash your boxers, won't cook for you, won't bring you a beer and won't be a porn star in the bedroom.


Sounds like my current fiance! LOL!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You guys know what men say about marriage being like a tornado? ....a lot of sucking and blowing at first, but when it's over your house is gone!!!!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Marriage and sex.
First there is house sex - making love in every room of the house.
Then there is bedroom sex - self explanatory.
Last there is hall sex - pass each other in the hallway and say F%$k you.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Marriage is a 3-ring circus:

1 - The engagement ring
2 - The wedding ring
3 - The suffering

=============

I gave her the ring. She gave me the finger.

=============

She wanted a house in the country. I wanted to shack up in the hills.

=============

I'm here until Tuesday. Please be sure to tip your waitresses.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Marriage and sex.
> First there is house sex - making love in every room of the house.
> Then there is bedroom sex - self explanatory.
> Last there is hall sex - pass each other in the hallway and say F%$k you.


In Slippy's best Forrest Gump voice;

Mrs Inor!


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Doesn't have a brain, won't bring you soup when you're sick, won't wash your boxers, won't cook for you, won't bring you a beer and won't be a porn star in the bedroom.


you do all of this for you husband??? He should be doing whatever you want


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Doesn't have a brain, won't bring you soup when you're sick, won't wash your boxers, won't cook for you, won't bring you a beer and won't be a porn star in the bedroom.


Wow if you do all of this for your husband!!
DO you have similar-minded sister?!! :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Zed said:


> Wow if you do all of this for your husband!!
> DO you have similar-minded sister?!! :lol:


Zed, I thought you were married


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Shhh hush ladies. Nice to get a little appreciation from _someone_.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Shhh hush ladies. Nice to get a little appreciation from _someone_.


I appreciate you.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> I appreciate you.


Aww thanks


----------

